# *UPDATE* Canon EOS 5D Mark III Stock Delayed? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 12, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-recall/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-recall/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-recall/"></a></div>
<strong>*UPDATE 3*


</strong>There’s some news out there now, that some LCD covers on the top of 5D Mark IIIs differ from others. Some being quite stiff, others being flexible.</p>
<p>You can see the discussion at FredMiranda. <a href="http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1104080/4" target="_blank">http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1104080/4 </a></p>
<p><strong>*UPDATE 2*


</strong>We have confirmed new firmware for the 5D Mark III that addresses a few issues is coming very soon. Cameras could get held back for this reason. The firmware will for sure address the 200 f/2L IS and 800 f/5.6L IS issues.</p>
<p>I changed the title of this post from “recall” to “stock delayed”.</p>
<p><strong>*UPDATE*


</strong>Lots more information is rolling in about this. Two of the retailers are BuyDig and Beach Camera which are one in the same. The story coming from them is the cameras have been held back “in case a recall is necessary”. However there is no mention as to why. The word “recall” may be the wrong word to describe the experience the retailer and customer had.</p>
<p><strong>Canon Digital Photo Professional to blame?</strong>


Another theory I have heard is a new version DPP is coming out next week to address the issues with it and the 5D Mark III RAW files, and the cameras are being held back to get the new version into the boxes. We reported the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/the-5d-mark-iii-canon-dpp-software-issue/" target="_blank">issue with DPP last week</a>.</p>
<p><strong>I do NOT want to start a firestorm


</strong>I have received various reports of 5D Mark III shipments to retailers being cancelled. Retailers in the USA have told various preorder buyers that the cameras have been “recalled” and that an announcement would come next week.</p>
<p>I have no idea at this moment if this is true, or what the rumoured “recall” is about. Its out there on other message boards, so I have to post it here.</p>
<p><strong>Warning


</strong>Please wait for an official announcement before treating this as fact. I have asked a few other retailers in Canada if they have heard anything, and for the moment the answer is “no”. Again, I have received the same story from 3 USA retailers and their customers.</p>
<p>There are 3 possibilities with this one.</p>

<ol>
<li>Retailers are being misquoted or the wrong use of the word “recall”</li>
<li>The cameras are getting a firmware update before being released</li>
<li>There is a hardware issue that needs to be resolved.</li>
</ol>
<p>More info coming soon I’m sure.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## peederj (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

Light leak? 

Or maybe, I pray, they screwed something up with the video firmware and are going to fix it for all of us!


----------



## JR (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

Maybe they are recalling it to add a few mega pixel in them - lol
8)


----------



## phusyn (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

Hopefully they have a fix for the video softness! Wishful thinking.


----------



## bchernicoff (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

Would they issue a recall for firmware problems? I have had no issues with mine at all. It has the "light leak" issue, but I'm not convinced that this causes a real world problem.


----------



## t.linn (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

If this is true, it _has to be _the light leak issue. And I, for one, hope it is true and is the light leak issue. It would be great to have the issue acknowledged and addressed so rapidly.


----------



## JR (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

It is likely more related to a specific production run they did where quality might have been compromised somehow. Remember the 1dx delay was given a delay due to start of mass production reason...maybe they struggle with manufacturing these days?


----------



## t.linn (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

[quote author=Canon Rumors]
I do NOT want to start a firestorm[/quote]

...but it might be wise to put on your asbestos suits anyway... ;D


----------



## EYEONE (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

A recall would be last ditch. If it was any sort of firmware issue (i.e. video softness or image softness) they would handle with an update. The light leak is the only issue of a physical nature I've heard about. But as others have said I'm not really convinced it's a massive problem in practice.


----------



## Astro (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

same issue that holds the 1D X back.... ??


----------



## bchernicoff (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

There have been a lot of people complaining about an Error 80 and the camera locking up. Maybe it's that.


----------



## Glider (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

Hi All

Maybe they discovered as some did on launch day it's missing about 12 megapixels


----------



## eeek (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

My best friend's sister's boyfriend's brother's girlfriend heard from this guy who knows this kid who's going with the girl who saw the 5D3's light leak at 31 Flavors last night. I guess it's pretty serious.


----------



## EYEONE (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



Glider said:


> Hi All
> 
> Maybe they discovered as some did on launch day it's missing about 12 megapixels




Spotting Nikonians is easy! :

Actually, unfortunately it has 4 megapixels too many.


----------



## Bosman (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

I commend Canon for putting the kabosh on sales for the sake of not letting their name get muddied by unhappy owners. I think the 1dm3 debacle has taught them that the PR cost them too much during that situation and the upfront cost is worth it. I do feel bad for those who finally ordered or are still waiting, that just sux but no where near as much as screwing up a photoshoot for a paying client. I get a great reward using the 5dm3 but i do have to shoot a little diff with diff lenses with the knowledge of getting the best outcome from varying lenses. Even though I really like it if they do a recall for mine too i will send it and Canon Professional Services will take care of me.


----------



## m3tek44 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

Recall?? Had no problem with mind yet..... Hopefully all can be fixed by F/W upgrade.


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

They released the 5D3 too early. They want them all back and will re-release in December.


----------



## bchernicoff (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



Glider said:


> Hi All
> 
> Maybe they discovered as some did on launch day it's missing about 12 megapixels



Do us all a favor and leave this forum. This used to a place where constructive conversations were held. Now it's filled with ignored flamers.


----------



## skitron (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

So are we seeing a spike in 5D2 prices yet? ;D


----------



## Mike Miami (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



Astro said:


> these japanese can not count....
> 
> nikon offers the D800 too cheap in the UK and has to raise the price and canon puts a 5D MK3 label on a camera that should be 5D MK2.5.



And accidently added an extra "4" in the MSRP!!!


----------



## justsomedude (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



t.linn said:


> It would be great to have the issue acknowledged and addressed so rapidly.



Agreed... this would be a huge effort in building good will toward the brand/company. Canon has been hesitant to ever publicly acknowledge problems, much to the chagrin of many loyal shooters. Seeing Canon step up this quickly would certainly help rebuild some of their credibility... at least in this frustrated shooter's mind.


----------



## EYEONE (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



Astro said:


> these japanese can not count....
> 
> nikon offers the D800 too cheap in the UK and has to raise the price and canon puts a 5D MK3 label on a camera that should be 5D MK2.5.



It's also easy to spot people who judge cameras only by the megapixels. :


----------



## Glider (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



EYEONE said:


> Glider said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...



Not a nikonionian All canon gear here at work.


----------



## tron (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

It seems that the beta testing period is over! 
In a few days we will see the Release Candidate (RC) version ;D ;D


----------



## Bombsight (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

I'm starting to think (IF this turns out to be true) that now might not be the best time to buy a $6,800 body. 

Maybe Canon's quality control & production facilities aren't what they should be since the Earthquake.


----------



## nesarajah (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

I hope they can turn over the camera during recall service, mine is only 5 days old.


----------



## altenae (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

IS sound issue with the 200 & 800mm perhaps.


----------



## Chewy734 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

I wonder if this is the same "hardware issue" that the 1D X suffers with.

Seeing as how it costs ~$200 to rent the 5D3 for a week, I think Canon should include a $200 check when they return our bodies back to us in a week.

Also, if it's just a firmware issue, can't that be resolved by a simple download and update?


----------



## JR (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



Chewy734 said:


> I wonder if this is the same hardware issue that the 1D X suffers.
> 
> Seeing as how it costs ~$200 to rent the 5D3 for a week, I think Canon should include a $200 check when they return our bodies back to us in a week.
> 
> Also, if it's just a firmware issue, can't that be resolved by a simple download and update?



As long as they dont comment on the source of the recall it will be hard to sa if ohardware or firmware.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



altenae said:


> IS sound issue with the 200 & 800mm perhaps.



Maybe, but 800/5.6 and 200/2 owners are few so I doubt a camera wide re-call. I'll send in my 5D3 for my 200/2 if I had too. Free shipping all around of course, and not cheap mail, I'm talking overnight FedEx/UPS.


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

maybe they found the problem for the AF not working at F8?


----------



## Chewy734 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



awinphoto said:


> maybe they found the problem for the AF not working at F8?



Ha... now _*that's*_ wishful thinking.


----------



## marekjoz (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



awinphoto said:


> maybe they found the problem for the AF not working at F8?



This would be the best and forced me to buy the one at last 
The other possibility is that they realized they priced it too low (just sadly joking)


----------



## odedd (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

Does anyone know what Canon's policy should be regarding international recalls?
I bought mine in B&H and a friend based in NY brought it to me in Israel.

If a recall does occur, does Canon cover shipping?


----------



## waving_odd (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



altenae said:


> IS sound issue with the 200 & 800mm perhaps.



That sounds like it as it's the only issue Canon officially acknowledged so far for 5D3. The other announced issue with DPP is only about the software itself.


----------



## Wrathwilde (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



eeek said:


> My best friend's sister's boyfriend's brother's girlfriend heard from this guy who knows this kid who's going with the girl who saw the 5D3's light leak at 31 Flavors last night. I guess it's pretty serious.



Why can't I applaud you for a Ferris Bueller reference?


----------



## wookiee2cu (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

A member on POTN posted this


> I just called Canon tech assistance and CPS. They say its a BS rumor. NOTHING AT ALL. THERE WILL BE A firmware UPDATE FOR THE 800MM LENS. Called national camera exchange they said they have heard nothing at all.



I called Kenmore camera here in Seattle and they hadn't heard anything about it, no emails/calls from Canon. If there is an issue it may be narrowed down to a small batch and they only contacted the vendors that the batch went to.


----------



## Chewy734 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

Craig,

Ironically, not verifying if this is indeed true, and not knowing why Canon might be issuing the recall, is what will create this firestorm you want to avoid. Just saying...


----------



## Daniel Flather (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



Wrathwilde said:


> eeek said:
> 
> 
> > My best friend's sister's boyfriend's brother's girlfriend heard from this guy who knows this kid who's going with the girl who saw the 5D3's light leak at 31 Flavors last night. I guess it's pretty serious.
> ...




+1000000000000000000000


----------



## marekjoz (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

I'm pretty sure that Ken Rockwell's review forced Canon this recall


----------



## waving_odd (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



Daniel Flather said:


> altenae said:
> 
> 
> > IS sound issue with the 200 & 800mm perhaps.
> ...



No matter how few owners there are, if that problem exists and it's a mechanical problem that needs to be fixed in the camera, they have to recall everything out there right? It doesn't make sense to me if they just recall from those who have the lenses in question. So you'd prefer to send in yours later when you plan to get 200 f/2 IS ?


----------



## well_dunno (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

I recall Ferrari paid a fortune to get one of their cars back from an owner who tried to convert its engine to run on LPG.

Perhaps Canon is worried about the AA filter surgeries? ;D I kid of course...


----------



## avangardphoto (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

That sounds bad.
Mario

www.avangardphoto.com


----------



## marekjoz (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



avangardphoto said:


> That sounds bad.
> Mario
> 
> www.avangardphoto.com



That's Canon not Ferrari - it looks bad, not sounds bad


----------



## Inwardlens (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

I am just thinking happy thoughts: either not true, or it only applies to one batch.


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

For what it's worth, i just contact my Canon CPS reps and they said they haven't officially gotten any word from their contacts of any recalls and any mentions of recalls are just rumors at this point. They also took down/verified my info and said they would call me/email me as soon as they get any word of any recall, if there is even one. They said as well if anything becomes "official" regarding a recall it will be announced through a press announcement.


----------



## D_Rochat (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



Glider said:


> Hi All
> 
> Maybe they discovered as some did on launch day it's missing about 12 megapixels



And they're back.........


----------



## justsomedude (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



awinphoto said:


> For what it's worth, i just contact my Canon CPS reps and they said they haven't officially gotten any word from their contacts of any recalls and any mentions of recalls are just rumors at this point.



There's some one posting up the same thing over at DPreview. Why does everyone think they'll get top secret recall info from a support member before Canon corporate makes it public???? 

"CPS said they didn't hear anything - so - this is all crap!" 

Even if it's real, I say we embrace it - it shows Canon is standing behind their stuff!!!

TOTAL RECALLIN'!

*See you at the party, Richter!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## D_Rochat (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



marekjoz said:


> I'm pretty sure that Ken Rockwell's review forced Canon this recall



I heard that they're taking his advice and putting the "better" 9 point AF back in the 5D. They are also increasing the saturation limits within the camera.


----------



## esi32 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



Chewy734 said:


> Also, if it's just a firmware issue, can't that be resolved by a simple download and update?



Even for a firmware it's certainly possible that Canon would reschedule shipments in order to ship updated cameras. I mean it's not like this would be the first time that a dealer was wrong about why a manufacturer did something, there's been countless times where dealers have claimed something was discontinued when it wasn't, simply because they couldn't get any stock.





Daniel Flather said:


> Maybe, but 800/5.6 and 200/2 owners are few so I doubt a camera wide re-call. I'll send in my 5D3 for my 200/2 if I had too. Free shipping all around of course, and not cheap mail, I'm talking overnight FedEx/UPS.



Even then, if fixing it required more than just a firmware it would warrant at least a service notice for cameras in the wild and possibly holding up shipments of unshipped cameras. While the numbers of 200/2 and 800/5.6 users are small, Canon can't assume that any given 5D III (especially unshipped ones) won't be going to 200/2 or 800/5.6 users. On the other hand, while the need to return the camera might be minimal (and certainly not immediate) if you aren't a 200/2 or 800/5.6 user, and it wouldn't warrant not being called a "recal" if cameras have to be shipped back. 

Then again, it wouldn't be the first time a dealer was wrong/inaccurate for one reason or another. Never mind it's not that far for someone to leap between being told their shipment was being held and finding out that there may be a service notice issue, to leaping to the conclusion that there's going to be a product recall. Never mind by the time we read it here, you're talking about something that's likely gone from someone in Canon JP making a decision, through Canon USA, though a distributor, to the purchasing agent for a camera store, to Canon Rumors, likely not verbatim either.





awinphoto said:


> maybe they found the problem for the AF not working at F8?



As nice as that would be, I'm not convinced that this is a rectifiable issue without replacing rebuilding the optics in the AF path and potentially the AF sensor itself. It's been a while since I looked at it, but the reduced aperture at f/8 reduces the effective base length for the range finder, and would require either a stronger shift between the phases or a more finely grained AF sensor strip, to be able to insure accurate focus.


----------



## ttmphotography (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

I shot some indoor shots with AWB last weekend and it did a very poor job on alot of the shots (similar to my 5D II). My 7D would have done a better job, hopefully the fix has something to do with AWB.


----------



## smithy (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



D_Rochat said:


> I heard that they're taking his advice and putting the "better" 9 point AF back in the 5D. They are also increasing the saturation limits within the camera.


 ;D Brilliant.

Well, I'm going to sit tight - I was going to purchase a 5D tomorrow, but it's not urgent so I'll wait to see what happens.


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



justsomedude said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > For what it's worth, i just contact my Canon CPS reps and they said they haven't officially gotten any word from their contacts of any recalls and any mentions of recalls are just rumors at this point.
> ...



As far as i'm concerned its better than sit around worrying about it on an internet forum. Plus if they have any information, CPS may be able to help their professional client better than canonrumors, no offense craig. =) In the end, they will let me know directly if they find any information regarding such a recall.


----------



## Stephen Melvin (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

I can't think of any actual issues with the camera, though. Only two, unlikely, things come to mind as possibilities:

1. The finish seems to be very easily damaged. Mine has scratches on the bottom from the mere act of setting it down on concrete.

2. Maybe the sensor isn't performing up to snuff. Could be the low ISO pattern noise, or the high ISO amp noise.

Pure speculation on my part. Nothing else has been an issue, that I'm aware of. The "light leak" is the biggest non-issue in the world.


----------



## justsomedude (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



awinphoto said:


> As far as i'm concerned its better than sit around worrying about it on an internet forum. Plus if they have any information, CPS may be able to help their professional client better than canonrumors, no offense craig. =) In the end, they will let me know directly if they find any information regarding such a recall.



Honestly - you'll probably find out on the internet first. 

Here's the likely order of sequence:

1) Canon corporate issues press release
2) Craig splashes it over the internet 29 seconds after the announcement
3) You find out on this forum 3 minutes later.
4) A CPS rep calls you 2 days after that.


----------



## Deeohuu (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



bchernicoff said:


> Glider said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...



Oh please. Lighten up or do us all a favour and leave this forum. We are only allowed constructive comments and no humour? Truth to be told, 95% of the contributions are noise; live with it. At least this one was funny.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



justsomedude said:


> Here's the _*even more*_ likely order of sequence:



1) Canon corporate issues press release
2) Craig splashes it over the internet 29 seconds after the announcement
3) You find out on this forum 3 minutes later.
_3a) You call CPS immediately and they have no idea what you're talking about.
3b) You call CPS 5 minutes later and they have no idea what you're talking about.
3c) You call CPS 30 minutes later and they have no idea what you're talking about.
3d) You call CPS 4 hours later and they have no idea what you're talking about.
3e) You call CPS 1 day later and they have no idea what you're talking about._
4) A CPS rep calls you 2 days after that.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATE* Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

So the only product Canon managed to put in the shelves, is going back...


----------



## justsomedude (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



neuroanatomist said:


> justsomedude said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the _*even more*_ likely order of sequence:
> ...



BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHHAAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAA

I just snorted coffee.


----------



## JR (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



justsomedude said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > As far as i'm concerned its better than sit around worrying about it on an internet forum. Plus if they have any information, CPS may be able to help their professional client better than canonrumors, no offense craig. =) In the end, they will let me know directly if they find any information regarding such a recall.
> ...



Nice roadmap! I guess this is a non issue for now...the dpp issue might make sense, but not enought to cause a panic!


----------



## dturano (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: *UPDATE* Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*

my local vendor went from some kits and open box body in stock to none today.

http://www.cameta.com/index.cfm?fa=display.search&page=1&keywords=5d%20mark%20iii


----------



## Daniel Flather (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



waving_odd said:


> Daniel Flather said:
> 
> 
> > altenae said:
> ...



No, I have the 200/2 now. Your point is valid though, they'd have to fix them all, not just a few. There is no way for Canon to contact each owner, they don't know who we are, in more ways than one.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



Stephen Melvin said:


> I can't think of any actual issues with the camera, though. Only two, unlikely, things come to mind as possibilities:
> 
> 1. The finish seems to be very easily damaged. Mine has scratches on the bottom from the mere act of setting it down on concrete.
> 
> ...



removing the second AA filter after seeing all those posts on the video forums 

adding tons of video features in firmware that it should've had to begin with 

but probably it's just for some mundane thing


----------



## Mooose (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> but probably it's just for some mundane thing



Probably the internal timer is off slightly so recording 29 mins 59 seconds actually resuts in 30 mins 0 seconds of video.


----------



## JR (Apr 12, 2012)

Should they issue a new firmware already, this would show great responsiveness on Canon part. I think this would be good news...


----------



## javier (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi,

A few days ago I post a comment about my 5d mark III having problems and some people told me I was crazy.

The problem is the camera underexpose the images, if I want to take a picture with an average exposure 0ev I have to set my camera to +2/3 or +1.0 stop.

could be a firmware problem
could be a hardware

yesterday I sent my camera back for a refund, and I was planing to order a new one today (is faster than an exchange) but now I think I will wait to see how this end.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 12, 2012)

I too was going to upgrade my 5DII soon. Now I'll just wait to see what's going on. 

The light leak issue is real, at least to the point that a light on the LCD does move the meter, and it is reproducible. That's not very comforting when it comes time to decide on spending almost $4000 on a new body. I tested my 5DII and 60D, and they were not affected. 

Many other photographers have commented that the 5DIII routinely underexposes by about 2/3 of a stop. That also is not comforting.

Remember, the 5DII had a "black spot" issue when it was first released. It only really mattered in Astro photography, but Canon fixed that. They also modified the 24-105 f4L soon after production. If there is a significant issue with the 5DIII, I expect Canon will address it.

I'm not leaving Canon, but at $3500, I hope to be wowed and not worried.
Anyway, I'll wait for the full review from DPR now, and for an answer on what's going on with this "recall" if it is a recall.


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



Deeohuu said:


> bchernicoff said:
> 
> 
> > Glider said:
> ...


+1 
Well you arent ignoring the "ignored flamers" are you?
It is possible to have constructive conversations with humor... well for those capable of humor anyways...


----------



## Invertalon (Apr 13, 2012)

Etienne said:


> Many other photographers have commented that the 5DIII routinely underexposes by about 2/3 of a stop. That also is not comforting.



Oh please... Have you shot with any other Canon bodies? I have shot with quite a few... Xsi, T1i, 7D, 5Dc, 5D2 and now 5D3... They ALL have required +1/3 to +2/3 EC no matter what.

It is not a new thing.


----------



## James Ahlschwede (Apr 13, 2012)

I believe this firmware was already planned at launch because the GPS unit (which CR has said has late April availbility) isn't compatible with the 5D Mark III without it!

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/products/professional_cameras/gps_receivers/gps_receiver_gp_e2#Features

"*The EOS 5D Mark III and EOS 7D require a firmware upgrade to be compatible with the GPS Receiver GP-E2, which will be available soon."


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Apr 13, 2012)

JR said:


> Should they issue a new firmware already, this would show great responsiveness on Canon part. I think this would be good news...



Not to mention, an early and welcomed starting position for the Magic Lantern team. 8)


----------



## KevinB (Apr 13, 2012)

I just went to Beach Camera and this is what it states;

Our offices will be closed for the Passover holiday this Thursday and Friday. We will reopen on Sunday, April 15th. We apologize for any inconvenience and we appreciate your continued patronage. 
???


----------



## JR (Apr 13, 2012)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Should they issue a new firmware already, this would show great responsiveness on Canon part. I think this would be good news...
> ...



How would this help Magic Lentern? Is the fact Canon releasing a new firmward helping them in anyway to "hack" the system as they say?


----------



## xthebillx (Apr 13, 2012)

Etienne said:


> Many other photographers have commented that the 5DIII routinely underexposes by about 2/3 of a stop. That also is not comforting.



Underexposing 1/3 - 2/3 of a stop, as with chrome film, is actually preferable in order to protect the highlights.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 13, 2012)

xthebillx said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > Many other photographers have commented that the 5DIII routinely underexposes by about 2/3 of a stop. That also is not comforting.
> ...




Exposure should be dead accurate, regardless of what is preferable.


----------



## marekjoz (Apr 13, 2012)

prestonpalmer said:


> xthebillx said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



Doesn't it lead to the green zone?


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 13, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Doesn't it lead to the green zone?



No, It leads to the DANGER ZONE!


----------



## marekjoz (Apr 13, 2012)

prestonpalmer said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't it lead to the green zone?
> ...



I'm already afraid


----------



## Mike Ca (Apr 13, 2012)

Of the problems we have heard rumors about, only the light leak issue seems like it could lead to a recall.

I cannot see recalling for a firmware upgrade or for a fix to DPP. 

The light leak issue is apparently real, although I'm not sure how serious it is. I have used my 5D III outdoors for maybe around 100 shots. I did not notice any tendency to underexpose. Rest of my use has been in the studio with all manual exposure using my flash light meter.


----------



## mrmarks (Apr 13, 2012)

If there is a new firmware for the 5D3, or a new version of DPP, there is absolutely no need to have a recall. Such software updates can be downloaded and installed easily by the user. I tend to think that this "delay" is due to something else than a new firmware or software.


----------



## VirtualRain (Apr 13, 2012)

It seems there are at least 4 problems this delay could be addressing that I've either seen first-hand or read about...
- Light leak
- 200/2 noise
- Error 80
- Underexposure (maybe related to Light leak)
Edit: Add front focusing with outer AF points wide angle lenses to this list of potential issues worthy of a fix


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 13, 2012)

Mike Ca said:


> Of the problems we have heard rumors about, only the light leak issue seems like it could lead to a recall.
> 
> I cannot see recalling for a firmware upgrade or for a fix to DPP.
> 
> The light leak issue is apparently real, although I'm not sure how serious it is. I have used my 5D III outdoors for maybe around 100 shots. I did not notice any tendency to underexpose. Rest of my use has been in the studio with all manual exposure using my flash light meter.



I highly doubt its regarding the Light Leak. My 5D2's exhibit the EXACT same behavior as the "Light Leak" in the 5D3. No recall was done on the 5D2.


----------



## marekjoz (Apr 13, 2012)

prestonpalmer said:


> Mike Ca said:
> 
> 
> > Of the problems we have heard rumors about, only the light leak issue seems like it could lead to a recall.
> ...



I think the same. Although in 5d3 it may have more influence as in dark places 5d3 might be more often used.


----------



## hoghavemercy (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



neuroanatomist said:


> justsomedude said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the _*even more*_ likely order of sequence:
> ...



pretty much like Apple, you go to a genius bar and they still can't figure out what's wrong. :-[


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 13, 2012)

I think its to address some of the serious issues some copies are experiencing
such as the one I returned, I would rather wait longer for a replacement that actually works 
properly rather than risk getting another one that doesnt work


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 13, 2012)

prestonpalmer said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't it lead to the green zone?
> ...



;D


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Apr 13, 2012)

JR said:


> How would this help Magic Lentern? Is the fact Canon releasing a new firmward helping them in anyway to "hack" the system as they say?



In theory, you can reverse engineer the update to figure out some of what's needed to produce your own firmware version. However since Magic Lantern doesn't directly change the firmware, instead choosing to load off the card on each startup, its unlikely to be of much help.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Apr 13, 2012)

It probably lets them figure out some of the procedures of injecting new code into the camera. In any case, whatever the reason, one of the Magic Lantern guys stated that they need to wait for the first firmware update to begin work on it.


----------



## kalmiya (Apr 13, 2012)

*Re: Canon EOS 5D Mark III Recall?*



neuroanatomist said:


> justsomedude said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the _*even more*_ likely order of sequence:
> ...



Obviously both of you got it wrong:

1) Craig splashes it over the internet BEFORE the announcement
2) You find out on this forum 3 minutes later.
3) Canon corporate issues press release


----------



## marvinhello (Apr 13, 2012)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> It probably lets them figure out some of the procedures of injecting new code into the camera. In any case, whatever the reason, one of the Magic Lantern guys stated that they need to wait for the first firmware update to begin work on it.



Exactly! please stay tuned


----------



## JR (Apr 13, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I think its to address some of the serious issues some copies are experiencing
> such as the one I returned, I would rather wait longer for a replacement that actually works
> properly rather than risk getting another one that doesnt work



This is what i decided to do as well, wait a it more before getting another unit...experience same issues has you did wickid...


----------



## JR (Apr 13, 2012)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> It probably lets them figure out some of the procedures of injecting new code into the camera. In any case, whatever the reason, one of the Magic Lantern guys stated that they need to wait for the first firmware update to begin work on it.



Very well then. It would be cool if these guys could have the focus highlight in live view for the mkiii. For video this is really useful...


----------



## Mooose (Apr 13, 2012)

mrmarks said:


> If there is a new firmware for the 5D3, or a new version of DPP, there is absolutely no need to have a recall. Such software updates can be downloaded and installed easily by the user. I tend to think that this "delay" is due to something else than a new firmware or software.



Unless, of course, they are finding there's no way to update firmware on the camera.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 13, 2012)

Mooose said:


> mrmarks said:
> 
> 
> > If there is a new firmware for the 5D3, or a new version of DPP, there is absolutely no need to have a recall. Such software updates can be downloaded and installed easily by the user. I tend to think that this "delay" is due to something else than a new firmware or software.
> ...



I hope Canon was not fool enough to put a firmware update count limitation like they did with the 7D. Shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## Inwardlens (Apr 13, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Mooose said:
> 
> 
> > mrmarks said:
> ...



They did WHAT with the 7D?


----------

